# T8 Ballast Wiring - Help Needed!



## Mach (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello folks,

My fixture has 2 T8 lamps. The fixture and the existing 2-lamp ballast has 4 ports: one pair of blue wires, one pair of red wires, a port with a white wire and a black wire, and a port with blue, red, and yellow wires.

The replacement 2-lamp T8 ballast I bought from Home Depot only has 2 ports: one with a white wire and a black wire, and the other port with two blue wires and one red wire.

I am very confused on how this is supposed to work. My fixture has more wires than my new ballast (and even an extra color).

Your help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope you did not take apart the old ballast without writing down where all its wires were connected.

Is there any diagram or instructions with the new ballast?


----------



## Mach (Jul 20, 2010)

AllanJ said:


> I hope you did not take apart the old ballast without writing down where all its wires were connected.
> 
> Is there any diagram or instructions with the new ballast?


I didn't take down the old ballast yet.

There is a schematic but it makes no mention on what to do with what would be my fixture's resulting extra yellow, blue, and two red wires. The new ballast is a GE Proline T8. Model number is GE232-120RES-DIY. If you scroll to the middle of the page you'll see the schematic which you can enlarge:

http://genet.gelighting.com/LightProducts/Dispatcher?REQUEST=BALLASTSPECPAGE&PRODUCTCODE=71037

And here is my original ballast (note there are more wires, including a yellow wire):

http://www.sunparkelectronics.com/product_info.php?name=SL15T&products_id=349


----------



## Mach (Jul 20, 2010)

Some folks on another site were able to walk me through the solution and I got it working. In case anyone ever has a similar problem:

http://forum.doityourself.com/electrical-c-d-c/429728-t8-ballast-wiring-help-needed.html#post1749454

Thanks guys, I appreciate your time.


----------

